# pacman - Which Commercial beers use it?



## Yob (6/2/16)

Stone Vertical Ale

It's bottle conditioned, I believe it's paceman for primary, anyone know if it's bottled with it too? I've just saved the dregs of a bottle and will spin it up on the yeast forge if it's not a secondary strain..

Anyone know one way or the other?

Ed: or a beer I can locate that has it?

ed: ed: changed title to more accurately describe what Im looking for


----------



## Camo6 (6/2/16)

More importantly Yob, where are you getting Stone's from? I know Cellarbrations in Lilydale has been stocking a few styles but it's a little out of my way for regular sampling.


----------



## Mardoo (6/2/16)

And they've thrown in the towel


----------



## Weizguy (7/2/16)

Yob said:


> It's bottle conditioned, I believe it's paceman for primary, anyone know if it's bottled with it too? I've just saved the dregs of a bottle and will spin it up on the yeast forge if it's not a secondary strain..
> 
> Anyone know one way or the other?
> 
> Ed: or z beer I can locate that has it?


Where did you read that Stone use the Pacman yeast, and can I assume it's not the Stone house strain?


----------



## Camo6 (7/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> And they've thrown in the towel


Please elaborate Mardoo. You mean the bottlo is cutting out it's craft beer?


----------



## Mardoo (7/2/16)

Nope. It's closed. Kaput. Habis. Finished. Not to say someone won't just re-open at the same location, but the owners of Low-Buy Liquors who operated that one have left. They sold off their craft stocks at 20-30% off.


----------



## Camo6 (7/2/16)

Jesus wept.


That was where I was introduced to Pirate Life as well as a source for Stone and DFH. Pretty dead part of town admittedly.


----------



## Yob (7/2/16)

wasnt that sales were off, the centre is being redeveloped and they weren't offered a new lease


----------



## Camo6 (7/2/16)

Damn. That sucks. Sorry for the derail BTW!


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/16)

Hey yob. I thought Rougue Brewing used pacman for all there beers and Stone use a blend of 002/007 which is the house strain.


----------



## Yob (8/2/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey yob. I thought Rougue Brewing used pacman for all there beers and Stone use a blend of 002/007 which is the house strain.


Might be Rogue I was thinking of.. I have been having the odd one of theirs lately.

I'll look into it.

Cheers


----------



## MitchD (8/2/16)

Yep iv'e had a few over the years and all Rogue beers list Pacman as the yeast. As well as a list of other propriety ingredients like malt and hops, I guess that's their way of protecting their brand.


----------

